# HOGS< Turkey & Some Deer-Lease Available Twiggs County



## Hogguide

*HOGS, Turkey & Some Deer-Lease Available Twiggs County*

This Property is 250 Acres of Heavily Manipulated Land for the Promotion of all types of Hunting and Outdoor recreation. This tract has a Hog Depradation Permit that allows the use of vehicles, 12 volt lights, legally hunting over bait, and legally hunting at night to kill hogs as long as it is not Deer or Turkey season.
This land also qualifies as a Preserve and can be Quail hunted until the season goes out at the end of March. Quail may be released and quail dogs may be trained ALL YEAR LONG on this property.

*Terraserver Imagery*

http://terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=17&X=335&Y=4527&W=1

The Property is in the center and to the left in the Terra Server Imagery above. You can see the large dove field directly in the center of this Image.
There is also the same amount of land on the other side of the road that is all wooded except for 3 food plots, about 1 to 1-1/2 acre each.


I have room for several memberships for 2007/2008 OR you can take the Whole Lease.
*This Entire Lease is now $8000.00  (Was $12,000) for the remainder of the year. This land has been UN-Hunted Since January 15-2007.
This is a ready to Hunt lease, all food plots, feeders, and tractor work is done for you. You can get your own group of guys together and takeover this lease.
Let me know if you are interested.*

*This lease is 250 Acres with about 40 acres in Open Fields and Food Plots*. The remainder is Select Cut (Plantation Style) Pine & Hardwoods. Rolling Hills. 

Deer, LOTS of Hogs, Dove, Quail and LOTS of Turkey. And HOGS, did I mention Hogs?
Lodging available, well, Hot & Cold water, year round supplemental feeding program.
40 acres of established food plots. Trophy managed for 10 years. Trail camera pics available (some from last week and from Yesterday)

email inquiries to:
hogguide@bellsouth.net
478.256.3448
Tom

























Here is what is included in the Lease:

*The Camp*

**14' x 70' Fully Furnished Trailer, Air Conditioning, Heat, 2 FULL Bathrooms, Hot & Cold Running Water, Fully furnished Kitchen, TV, Gas Stove, Microwave, Refrig, Freezer, Washer, Dryer, 8 Beds, Linens, Towels, Maid Service.

**Deep Water Well

**Electricity Furnished in Dues (12 Months, Avg $65-80 per month), sometimes higher, sometimes lower.

**Fire Pit, 1 Cord, Oak and Hickory split, stacked, seasoned, ready to use for the deer season.

**6 Dog kennels, Professional Style Kennels on Concrete Slab

**5 acres Fenced pasture, with Horse Stalls, Small Barn. 

**12' x 30' Concrete Slab under Skinning Rack, 2 Gambrels, pulley system. Ready to Use. Available Running water (Water Hose).

**Licensed Red Meat Processor less than 3.5 miles from Camp, he will come to camp and fully Process your animals or birds if you want. Link and patty Sausage available.

**Bunk House with 2 additional beds.

**Remote Location, Little Road Traffic, Only 1 nearby House.

*The Food Plot Program*

**40 acres of Food Plots. 10 acres planted right now in Biologic, Rape, Turnips, Imperial Whitetail Clover, And Pennington Fall Blend Deer Mix. These include Fall/Winter 
AND Spring/Summer plantings. 

Right now, we are preparing the seed beds to plant the entire property into Round Up Ready Soybeans and Corn for the Spring/Summer Planting. This will be planted in MAY.

**30 Acre Dove Field has currently been sprayed with Roundup, will spray again in 2 weeks. Shortly after that, it will be plowed and planted with Sunflower, Grain Sorghum, Corn and Brown top Millet. In August, mowed, disked, burned, readied for Opening day of Dove Season.
Dove Field has Power line running through it. Nearby Planted Pines are Home to Native Nesting Doves.
No Other Dove Fields with 5-7 miles. No other Agricultural Fields within 5-7 miles

**Lime & Fertilizer added to food plots, PH at 5.8-6.6 PH.
**QDM Program for 10 years, Existing QDM Co-OP with additional Clubs, Landowner on Adjoining Properties, Currently number more than 5000 acres.


Soil Tests done annually.

**All Property Mowed and Bushogged by landowner, as needed.


*Supplemental Feeding Program:*

**12+ Protein Pellet Feeders (Also Custom Designed Feeders) feeding 28% Protein Custom Supplemental feed. Our feed is Made LOCALLY (GRAY, GA) to our specifications and Only as we need it (FRESHNESS).
Feed has been adjusted based on Soil Test analysis and bone taken from actual animals on the property. Program is in its 4 th year. Annual Tonnage of Supplemental Feed is between 4.5 to 6 tons.
Mixed 50/50 with corn. This adds 4.5 to 6 tons of Corn for a total Program usage of 9-12 tons, annually. 
We are the Distributor for the Southeast for this Feed, currently used by other major Plantations.

**3 Feeders, spin type feeding Corn/sunflower mixture

**10 Mineral Licks, throughout the property. Custom Mix with Di-Calcium Phosphate, Mineral Salt Mixture, refreshed 3-4 times per year. Holes show HEAVY usage.

**Excellent Road System, you can drive your F250 Super duty 2 wheel Drive truck around without getting it scratched or stuck.

**Property Posted, Lots of Signs, Fenced across the front.

**Land has been prescribed burned for last 10 years in blocks to achieve maximum Browse and habitat for Deer, Turkeys, Birds, Quail and small game animals. ALL wil be burned again this year in February/March.

**Property Diverse, Open Land, Fields, 15 yr Old Planted Pines, Hardwood Ridges, Bottoms. No Clear-cut.
Land was Select cut to 200 Trees per acre (Plantation Style Cut) in Late August.

**Property was a Quail Unlimited Habitat Improvement project in the Early 90's. More than 2000 Bi Color Lespedeza plants were hand planted in Long Rows through out the property to simulate Overgrown Fence Rows (Quail Habitat). Since then, more than 10,000 birds have been released on the property.

**Quail Feeding stations through out the property.

12 Custom Deer Stands Furnished. 8 of them are 15 foot, 2 man "Buddy Type" stands with a 48"x48" Treated 5/8ths Plywood Floor with 16"x48"Seat, Padded Shooting Rails, Camo Burlap. Custom made BY AMERICANS from 1" Square Steel tubing, primed and painted, 1 Piece design, can be moved and setup by 2 men. ALL Hardware provided. Currently all are placed throughout the property, but easy enough to be moved if needed. 
1 of them is the same as the buddy stands but is a 1 man, bow type stand, 18FT tall, no rails.
2 more are 1 man Bow Type stands, 16-18 ft tall.
The last one is a 16 ft ladder type stand.

All of this is included in the Lease. This is a "Ready to Hunt" Lease.
HG


----------



## 904ryan

Sent you an email. Need more info.


----------



## poisonarrow

e-mail sent....


----------



## Robk

you getting out of the business Tom?

R


----------



## ccwonka

Is it year round for hogs?

What is the $$$


----------



## Hogguide

Robk said:


> you getting out of the business Tom?
> 
> R



Nope,
Just one of the leases I manage.
Hogguide


----------



## aztecryder

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Hogguide

ccwonka said:


> Is it year round for hogs?
> 
> What is the $$$



Yes,
Have permits to shoot them at night, with a 12 volt light, over bait, and from a vehicle. There are lots of fields and open land. 
As long as it is not deer or Turkey season.
Hogguide


----------



## poisonarrow

How many total acres?


----------



## Eroc33

how many acres and how much and how many people


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Have you got a price yet?


----------



## Handgunner

Price per membership?


----------



## Craig Knight

*Hogguide*

E mail sent to you


----------



## Hogguide

Eroc33 said:


> how many acres and how much and how many people





Lostoutlaw said:


> Have you got a price yet?





Delton said:


> Price per membership?





Craig Knight said:


> E mail sent to you




PM's sent to all above.
Hogguide


----------



## cardfan

would like to get some info as well....acreage/price???


----------



## cardfan

oops....mjones871@hotmail.com is the email...thanks


----------



## Craig Knight

*PM answered*

Didnt get here. If available please re send


----------



## 01Foreman400

Why can't you post a price and acres?


----------



## jasonw

Send me some info please... email zip0123@hotmail.com

thanks

Jason


----------



## QUACKHEAD

PM MORE INFO PLEASE THANKS


----------



## BIGGUS

What does a membership cost???


----------



## Snippygrunt

I would like a price and more information as well


----------



## floridafishhunt

Would also like price and membership info.


----------



## Hogguide

cardfan said:


> would like to get some info as well....acreage/price???





Craig Knight said:


> Didnt get here. If available please re send





01Foreman400 said:


> Why can't you post a price and acres?





jasonw said:


> Send me some info please... email zip0123@hotmail.com
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jason





QUACKHEAD said:


> PM MORE INFO PLEASE THANKS





BIGGUS said:


> What does a membership cost???





Snippygrunt said:


> I would like a price and more information as well





floridafishhunt said:


> Would also like price and membership info.




Info Sent To all listed above. 
Hogguide


----------



## Robk

Tom,
might as well put me on the info list.  

I might be taking a job down your way real soon.  I have an interview with a company that will be expanding in the I16 corridor real soon and if I get the job I'll be moving to the macon area.


Rob


----------



## stokes62

*hog club*

please send me information about the club too.


----------



## Snippygrunt

too rich for my blood.  Thanks for the information


----------



## georgian76

please pm with info, price, acres, and how many hunters


----------



## Hunter

*lease*

Tom please send info.       thanks Hunter


----------



## poisonarrow

Got pm, but never did tell me how many total acres.


----------



## Hogguide

poisonarrow said:


> Got pm, but never did tell me how many total acres.



I edited the text at the top of the post (#1) to reflect the acerage.
250
Hogguide


----------



## georgian76

i never got a pm, can someone let me know the price and how many people?


----------



## Hogguide

georgian76 said:


> i never got a pm, can someone let me know the price and how many people?



resent it


----------



## jettman96

Sorry too rich for my blood...


----------



## Hogguide

This is a Tremendous HOG & Turkey Lease! The Hog & Turkey populations are unchecked. With over 40 acres of open fields to hunt them in, this is an incredible opportunity
for someone to get a very good lease that is "ready to hunt".
Hogguide


----------



## horse2292

Hogguide said:


> This is a Tremendous HOG & Turkey Lease! The Hog & Turkey populations are unchecked. With over 40 acres of open fields to hunt them in, this is an incredible opportunity
> for someone to get a very good lease that is "ready to hunt".
> Hogguide




Sent PM


----------



## Rich Kaminski

How many acres and how much money?
Rkaminski50@yahoo.com


----------



## davidf

I'd like the info also on this property.


----------



## Hogguide

Rich Kaminski said:


> How many acres and how much money?
> Rkaminski50@yahoo.com






davidf said:


> I'd like the info also on this property.



Info Sent.
Hogguide


----------



## Hogguide

Dove Field











Some of the critters that inhabit the property from our trail cams.
Hogguide


----------



## just a digging

is the whole lease still available or is it memberships only. when can we look at it


----------



## Hogguide

just a digging said:


> is the whole lease still available or is it memberships only. when can we look at it



The whole lease is still available at the moment. When do you want to look at it?
I am available ASAP.
Hogguide
478.256.3448 Cell


----------



## pitbull

How much is the lease and the membership? Whats the huntable acerage? Thanks


----------



## BROWNING 260

Atleast he is being honest about the deer hunting.With all those hogs,there's not gonna be good deer hunting on this lease!


----------



## Ruprect

*Lease*

PM sent.


----------



## Hogguide

Tons of Hog Sign, look at the rubs on the trees. This is a mineral lick.











We are in the 4 th year of our 28% High Protein Feeding Program.
Hogguide


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Price, # of hunters, any other ifo appreciated.


----------



## wrfdhuntin

*?*

Just curious to where the club is located in relation to Warner Robins. How many members and what the dues are? mkrjackson@bellsouth.net
Thanks


----------



## Hogguide

wrfdhuntin said:


> Just curious to where the club is located in relation to Warner Robins. How many members and what the dues are? mkrjackson@bellsouth.net
> Thanks




Email Sent
Hogguide


----------



## Bob

I would like info too please...........


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Price, # of hunters, any other ifo appreciated.




Never received any info???


----------



## deerbandit

Property still for lease? If so how much. I know you said good hog and turkey population what about deer? Also any size requirement on the deer? Thanks


----------



## Hogguide

deerbandit said:


> Property still for lease? If so how much. I know you said good hog and turkey population what about deer? Also any size requirement on the deer? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Hogguide

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Never received any info???



Resent it
Hogguide


----------



## deerbandit

Hogguide was wandering if you could resend the info never got it. Thanks


----------



## Hogguide

deerbandit said:


> Hogguide was wandering if you could resend the info never got it. Thanks



Resent also


----------



## Hogguide

Here are some Turkey & Hog Damage Photos from the other day. This picture was taken in the 30 acre Dove Field.
That is what Hogs can do to your property if left unchecked. They have rooted this entire field like this.
Hogguide


*Before:*






















*After:*
















Look at the Big Gobbler out in the front. This is in a Browntop millet field on the 6 th.


----------



## DonkeyPuncher

If you would please send me some information on this Lease.


----------



## Hogguide

DonkeyPuncher said:


> If you would please send me some information on this Lease.




PM Sent


----------



## Hogguide

Still Available


----------



## wvhunter

*Lease*

Send me info please. gahunter@tds.net
Any way of just turkey hunting?


----------



## Trigabby

How much for the entire lease?  Need to know soon, thanks...

Trig


----------



## big cntry

Please send details...Chad


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333

send them along to me as well


----------



## Hogguide

wvhunter said:


> Send me info please. gahunter@tds.net
> Any way of just turkey hunting?





Trigabby said:


> How much for the entire lease?  Need to know soon, thanks...
> 
> Trig





big cntry said:


> Please send details...Chad





GeorgiaHunter4333 said:


> send them along to me as well



Info sent to all above.
Hogguide


----------



## JMack

details please


----------



## Hogguide

Here are some pictures of my prescribed burn from yesterday. These are ALL pictures from this tract.
I burned about 60 acres in all in 3 different sections. I got a good burn with the winds yesterday. I was very careful and lit on the downwind side and allowed it to burn back into the wind for the most part. The part that I did light with the wind burned real fast. I surveyed it today and got about 99% of what I was trying to burn up. All in all, I am pleased. I still have about 125 acres to go but will have to wait until it dries out again.
*The Turkeys are gonna LOVE This*. I managed to get the camera out right as they ran off into the woods before I lit the fire. This should start to *green up *with natural young tender browse just as Turkey season starts. All of the animals will benefit from this fire.
 Hogguide


----------



## turtle

*hunting lease*

pm sent


----------



## Hogguide

turtle said:


> pm sent



Sent you one back.
Thanks,
Hogguide


----------



## funboy30189

how much and how many spots


----------



## Hogguide

This lease is still available and reduced to $8000.00.
Look at what all you get with this lease. This is a "ready to hunt lease".
Hogguide


----------



## firecop255

i would like some information on this also please


----------

